# Ive waited a year.......



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

and the GTR is back on the road.

I should realy update my project thread but heres a few pics from last weekend with my best friend joining in on the action.

The white GTR is owned by Iain S if anyone wants to no who's it is.

I hope you all like the pics :clap:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

More stealthier than a stealth bomber, nice one, well worth the wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Some truly awesome R32s..


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow that`s one sick R32! I jast love the matt black one. Very nice! :smokin:


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Looking really good Baz


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice, something different outside the norm, would love to see some more pictures.

Are those Garage Defend canards?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Both look awesome mate, what rear spoiler is that on your car?


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

they both look sweet as, 

do you mind me asking what headlight vent the black one is using??? i love it !!!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.

Everyone will have to wait till I update my project with a spec list etc. I still have atleast another 4 carbon items to add!!! These wont realy change the look of the car as it is now either.

TBO look at my posts and you will find out whats what.

Baz


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Its a Silk Road vent

Nice cars. :smokin:
the more I look at the second pic the more and more I like it. very cool.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Ive been very carefull on choosing my aftermarket parts. I have gone for the race look as that is essentially what the car is to be used for.
Ive had many changes to the spec and parts along the way due to badly fitting parts or poor quality. What I have now in my eyes is the best of the best with out spending a fortune!
I have the race style but yet it looks very sleek.

I go to alot of modified car shows and Id like to pick up a few trophies, Im attending ModGods at Donny Show in a weeks time so Ill see how I get on.

Heres a couple more pics from Trax:




























Keep a look out for my Project for a more in depth look at how Ive got the car to where it is now. Theres still a stupid amount of work to be done to get it complete (ie, suspension overhaul and complete engine upgrade) but I want to get that complete by May next year.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Hard as freakin nails mate, stunning.


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

this looks amazing, will we see it on sunday?


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

that is an awesome r32. :thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Stunning mate. Love the extra flare on the arches.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

cool well into the styling bud nice one:thumbsup:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Madden said:


> Stunning mate. Love the extra flare on the arches.


:clap: Glad someone has noticed


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks sweet mate. Very good job. 

So are you going to use this car the way it is ment to be used?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Madden said:


> Looks sweet mate. Very good job.
> 
> So are you going to use this car the way it is ment to be used?


For anythink and everythink?

Yes, I guess you mean the trips to the shops, those long weekend trips to the English country side and then the occasional beasting of the odd small fry super cars!

Obviously it will be in stealth mode for the later :thumbsup:


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

Is there any way to get a close up picture of the canards and how they are mounted to the lower lip. I have a carbon one and I would like to have the Canards but not if it will damage the lip by mounting them


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks stunning mate. 
Love the stealth look, the green goes well too with the matt 

James


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The photos really do the car justice. When i saw it at Silverstone a few weeks back it really stood out


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Love the colour, stunning!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Eber: The canards are designed for the stanard bumper and splitter. I would say its possible to modify the canard slightly. If the aftermarket splitter is deeper than standard then it will not fit.

Ill get you some pics though.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

thanx. I have the jun replica splitter on the stock bumper. It looks fairly close to stock, just juts out a little more. Car look awsome by the way. Real race car feel to it.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Theres a possability it will fit with the Jun. My mate has his car at mine with the Jun splitter so will have a look now but I would say if you are good with a Dremel you can trim the canards to fit neatly.

You can drill and screw the underneath of the canards anywhere to make them fit.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Beautiful!!! all in needs now in my mind is a carbon rear diffuser like on the white top secret r32 gtr, that would look so mean and fill the space around the rear spats area too! fantastic project buddy!

Bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looking good 

definitely agree with john, it stood out at silverstone


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks awesome! :thumbsup:

- Kevin.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Beautiful!!! all in needs now in my mind is a carbon rear diffuser like on the white top secret r32 gtr, that would look so mean and fill the space around the rear spats area too! fantastic project buddy!
> 
> Bob


Your so behind the times!

Ive had the TS carbon diffuser waiting to be fitted for quite a few months. I trail fitted it about 2 months ago but not sure if I posted any pics.
Anyway its now fitted.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

very very nice  love that colour, and the style really suites the R32 GTR


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Rick.

Hopefully hear from you shortly about those other parts. Also let me no if you have any unusual parts for sale that may suit my car.

Baz


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

pure testosterone!! Green accent does the car good...!


----------



## drift (Jun 2, 2005)

Baz it lionel mate, where are the pics u took of the girls in front of thr car ??? lookin good mate.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

I saw this last week @ the Helsby Meet.

Stunning looking car mate.


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

Looking awsome baz, you have done my old girl proud. well worth the wait.
:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

drift said:


> Baz it lionel mate, where are the pics u took of the girls in front of thr car ??? lookin good mate.


My couple of pics are rubbish. I think my mate Iain has some though, will give him a shout and send them over if your on the same number.


Theres still lots more to come Dave.


----------



## IainS (Oct 21, 2007)

Some more piccys, including some additional...erm...modified plastic


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmm not that good! Will check my pics of the ladies. Iain has even managed to get you on the pic Lionel LOL


----------



## IainS (Oct 21, 2007)

A couple of pics of Chan getting excited for you Barry!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

only just seen this thread looks sweet and different too! I still owe you drink from TOTB too!


----------



## RS_Rawli (Aug 19, 2007)

ill take the one on the right of andy thanks lol


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

i'll take all three girls (why limit yourself to just one) :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

But the one in the middle (I'm talking female here !!!) judging by the previous photos seems to be normally asked the question do you want an apple or sugar cube ...

< Go on ... look ... then think about it ... :chuckle:>

Better with the mouth closed ...


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> But the one in the middle (I'm talking female here !!!) judging by the previous photos seems to be normally asked the question do you want an apple or sugar cube ...
> 
> < Go on ... look ... then think about it ... :chuckle:>
> 
> Better with the mouth closed ...


Its not all perfect but I guess theres others places to stick it :runaway:

Anyway there better pics and Lionel when are you next promoting NTF so I can get my car doing the work for you!

Also the GTR has changed slightly! Might even make a new thread but you think it looks mean in these pics :blahblah:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice looking car


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice to meet you at JNW mate, car is looking awesome, seems me and you nicked the spotlights lol


----------



## drift (Jun 2, 2005)

Baz the pics of the girls looks great i wish id taken more that day.........after seening your car its made me want to go for the mat look.


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Bloody ell - Andy Chann gets about a bit :chuckle:

Very nice GTR there


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeh, Andy gets about LOL


----------

